# juandiego ya es moderador de Sólo Español



## mkellogg

Hola a todos,

Me alegra anunciar que juandiego ya es nuevo moderador del foro Sólo Español. 

!Enhorabuena, juandiego! Y bienvenido al equipo de moderadores.

(juandiego is now a moderator of the Solo Español forum)

Mike


----------



## swift

¡Qué grata sorpresa, Juan Diego!

¡Felicidades!

(Especialmente al foro, porque escogieron magníficamente.)​


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenido al equipo, Juan Diego!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao time, JuanDiego!


----------



## Sowka

Bienvenido al equipo, juandiego


----------



## Milton Sand

*¡Felicitaciones don Juan Diego**Bienvenido a la pandilla *(e benvenuto alla famiglia)*¡Y felicitaciones a tu sicoterapeuta!*


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Mike, Swift, JeSuisSnob, Vanda, Sowka y Milton.

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones y las bienvenidas.

Espero ser de utilidad al equipo de Moderadores. En las dos semanas que llevo en contacto con esta labor me he dado cuenta de que no es sencilla.
Quiero aquí agradecer especialmente a Martine por haberse tomado la molestia de enseñarme paso a paso todos los procedimientos técnicos y los criterios a seguir para mantener los foros en el estado de buena salud que tienen en la actualidad. Un beso, Martine.

Espero también ser de utilidad a los foreros. Creo que tengo la suerte de estar en el foro de "Sólo Español" en donde siempre he percibido que los participantes muestran una actitud positiva.

Un saludo a todos, amigos.

Juan Diego.


----------



## Mate

Gracias por habernos hecho el honor de aceptar, Juan Diego. 

Sospecho que serás un moderador excelente.


----------



## chamyto

Enhorabuena, Juan Diego.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias a vosotros por proponérmelo, Mate, especialmente por los motivos para ello.

Hola, Chamyto.
Muchas gracias por la felicitación, aunque no te creas que es una labor por la que felicitarse abiertamente: es dura y me va a quitar tiempo del que le dedicaba a participar, sin duda.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un fichaje de calidad suprema. Estoy impaciente por que me borres, Juan.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Peterdg

¡Felicidades Juan Diego!

Espero que sigas participando también con tus comentarios siempre sensatos y matizados.

¡Mucha suerte!

Peter


----------



## Milton Sand

juandiego said:


> y me va a quitar tiempo del que le dedicaba a participar, sin duda.


En un comienzo sí. Luego encuentras la maña para hacer ambas cosas al tiempo; más trabajar, ver la tele, _chatear_, comer pizza y contestar el teléfono.


----------



## swift

Y Facebook.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, leer ya no lee nadie, por lo visto.


----------



## swift

¡Con lo que se lee en este foro! Y un hilo te puede mandar a Google Books o a un artículo de alguna universidad y acabas leyendo y aprendiendo cosas que ni siquiera te habías propuesto leer o aprender.


----------



## Colchonero

Enhorabuena, Juan. Seguro que lo haces estupendamente.


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, JuanDiego! Ya veras como todo te resulta más sencillo al cabo de un rato y logras tener tiempo para todo.


----------



## Peterdg

Juandiego,

Por pura curiosidad: el "SE" en "SE modera", ¿es una impersonal o una pasiva refleja?


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Lurrezko y Peter.

Os agradezco de verdad las felicitaciones, los buenos deseos y los halagos . No sé ni qué decir.

Bueno, Milton, de momento me quitaré de comer pizza viendo la tele, aunque ahora que lo dices me han entrado ganas de hacer precisamente eso; veo que manejas bien el estímulo de reflejos condicionados por psicología inversa .

De acuerdo con Swift. Saltando de un lugar a otro por Internet, llegué yo aquí, y del mismo modo terminé dándome cuenta hace poco más de un par de años que me gusta la gramática; cuando se lo comento a los amigotes, me miran como si me hubiera vuelto loco .


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Colchonero.
Amén. Muchas gracias por la felicitación.

Hola Gévy.
No sé, no sé. Quiero creerte; a ver qué pasa. De momento veo más viable simultanear el foro con las comidas; hoy tengo el teclado con más rastros de comida que la barra de un bar cutre.



Peterdg said:


> Juandiego,
> Por puro curiosidad: el "SE" en "SE modera", ¿es una impersonal o una pasiva refleja?



Tratándose de moderar, impersonal, por supuesto .


----------



## Milton Sand

Peterdg said:


> Juandiego,
> 
> Por puro curiosidad: el "SE" en "SE modera", ¿es una impersonal o una pasiva refleja?


¡Yo creo que es puramente reflexiva!


----------



## cbrena

Peterdg said:


> Juandiego,
> 
> Por pura curiosidad: el "SE" en "SE modera", ¿es una impersonal o una pasiva refleja?



Este es nuestro Peter.


juandiego said:


> Tratándose de moderar, impersonal, por supuesto .


Nada de impersonal, hombre. Sigue siendo tú. 

Felicidades, Juandiego.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Acabo de ver tu "SEmodera", qué bueno, un gusto. Trataremos de portarnos bien y no darte mucho trabajo. 
_¡Forza_, juandiego!


----------



## juandiego

Hola, cbrena.
Dicen que eso de juzgar imprime carácter, así que no te garantizo nada. Cuidadín, cuidadín .

Hola, Adolfo.
Eso, eso: a portarse bien para no tener que moderar más que con la sola presencia .

Muchas gracias a ambos por la buena acogida.



> Publicado por *Peterdg*
> Juandiego,
> Por pura curiosidad: el "SE" en "SE modera", ¿es una impersonal o una pasiva refleja?





juandiego said:


> Tratándose de moderar, *impersonal*, por supuesto .





Milton Sand said:


> ¡Yo creo que es puramente *reflexiva*!


No, si ya sabía yo que iba a dar lugar a una de nuestras polémicas de siempre. Dejémoslo en que son las siglas del foro "Sólo Español" y así todos contentos .


----------



## blasita

Mejor elección imposible. Sé que serás un estupendo moderador, Juan.

Por cierto, vete para el SE, que te acabo de llevar la contraria por allí.

Un abrazo.


----------



## juandiego

blasita said:


> Mejor elección imposible. Sé que serás un estupendo moderador, Juan.
> Un abrazo.


Hola, Blasita.
Muchas gracias por tu apoyo y el aventurado piropo, mujer; me significa mucho viniendo de ti.
Un beso.


blasita said:


> Por cierto, vete para el SE, que te acabo de llevar la contraria por allí.


¡Ah! hacía tiempo que no coincidíamos o sea que voy a darte caña allí. Prepárate .


----------

